# Rainforest Adventures (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 25, 2012)

This is Rainforest Adventures in Sieverville, TN.

alligator snapper










african side-neck turtle









giant day gecko





leopard tortoise





timber rattlesnakes





some type of softshell turtle





blue garter snake





gaboon viper





caimans





lacerta lizard sp





copperhead





sidewinder rattlesnake





some other type of rattler





pygmy rattler


----------



## NudistApple (Apr 25, 2012)

I played host to a Gaboon Viper that a friend of mine picked up from an inexperienced family for a day.
Even in a taped shut tank, I was terrified of him/her.

All that venom...no bueno.

And I'm not scared of snakes or anything! Just Gaboons.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool pics. How big is that aquarium the alligator snappers are in? It looks like the tank is only as wide as they are long!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 25, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> Cool pics. How big is that aquarium the alligator snappers are in? It looks like the tank is only as wide as they are long!



It was longer, but regrettably not much wider than what you see in the photo. I was not impressed with the state of some of the exhibits there. I wrote a very lengthy complaint to the manager shortly after visiting, comparing my observations to my first visit many years before.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice. Yeah I agree with Gaborone. And rhino vipers. Scary venom potency.


----------



## wellington (Apr 25, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> jeffbens0n said:
> 
> 
> > Cool pics. How big is that aquarium the alligator snappers are in? It looks like the tank is only as wide as they are long!
> ...



Good for you. I was actually going to see if I could get a phone number or address. Not impressed at all with the snappers aquarium or the pyramiding on the leopard. I am sure there is more that we can't see in the pics. A place like that is suppose to know better, or at least should. If you can, keep on them and see if they make some changes for the good. A little nice pressure can sometimes do wonders.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice, you do take great pictures.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> Good for you. I was actually going to see if I could get a phone number or address. Not impressed at all with the snappers aquarium or the pyramiding on the leopard. I am sure there is more that we can't see in the pics. A place like that is suppose to know better, or at least should. If you can, keep on them and see if they make some changes for the good. A little nice pressure can sometimes do wonders.



This was back in 2009, during our honeymoon actually! It's about an 8 hr drive from me now, so regrettably, I don't have a way of checking up on it. Wish I did though.

I kinda wish I had stayed there and talked to a manager in person and shown them point by point the issues I saw. But I didn't, and I ended up waiting til I got back to our suite to gather my thoughts and write an email outlining my observations. The manager had replied back to me that they had recently lost a handful of their regular fulltime staff at that time, and apologized deeply for the state of things. 

But if anyone finds themselves in the Sieverville/Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area any time soon, you may want to include this in your trip. All in all, not a horrible place, but just needed some work. I will have to say, that despite some of the issues with care I saw, all the animals looked in reasonably good health.


----------

